# Gradle : Baue anderes Modul und packe es in einen Docker Container



## 8u3631984 (5. Jul 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
wie der Title schon sagt möchte ich gerne ein anderes Modul (im gleichen Projekt) bauen (ausführbare JAR) und in einen Dockercontainer packen.
Dieser Container soll in einem Integration Test gestartet werden.
Hier meine Projekt struktur: 

project ()
|-- calendar-app
|-- calendar-integrationtest

Also konkret soll die Calendar im Modul calendar-integrationtest gebaut werden.

Innerhalb Modules calendar-app verwende ich in der build.gradle : 

```
import com.bmuschko.gradle.docker.tasks.image.Dockerfile

tasks.create('createDockerfile', Dockerfile) {
    from('openjdk:jre-alpine')
    copyFile('build/libs/*.jar', 'calendar-app.java')
    copyFile('build/resrources/main/application.properties', 'application.properties')
    entryPoint('java')
    defaultCommand('-jar', 'calendar-app.java')
    exposePort(8080)
}
```

Vielleicht hat jemand ja eine Idee ?


----------

